# Natura pet coupon for Innova, EVO etc.



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I went to www.naturapet.com, found the 1-800 number, called them up, asked them if they offered coupons, they said yes, asked me for my name and mailing address and voilà!! Although I didn't ask how much the coupon was for. But something is better than nothing! I didn't even know they even made coupons for Natura.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

I've filed out the online 'Contact Us' form and requested coupons for EVO. They sent two $3 off coupons for EVO kibble or a pack of EVO cans.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the tip. I filled out the online request too!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I did it online and received a $5 and $3 coupon.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I did it online and received a $5 and $3 coupon.


Oops, that's what I received also. Ignore my previous post.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I did it online also


----------

